# Coilover sleeves for Nissan Exalta STA 2000



## rockybros (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi! I'm looking for a coilover sleeves for my Nissan Exalta. Hope you guys could help me out. Thanks in advance!:newbie:


----------



## speedingdan (Jun 9, 2014)

you may find at Ebay or Nissan Coilovers - High Performance Racing Parts | Engine Parts - Maxspeedingrods.co.uk
hope they are useful!


----------

